# AppleCheeks or AMP?



## IndigoKoi (Jun 29, 2010)

Anyone use both brands? Also, anyone know any real information about the alleged "copying" of the AMP design? I read quite a heated discussion on the diaperswappers.com forum. I want to get a good pocket diaper for when my son starts going to a Montessori school this fall, but I also want to get it from a company with good morals. I really like all the reviews of Apple Cheeks, and they seem better known than Annie Marie Padorie, but just wanted to get some other opinions from mamas on this forum. Thanks!


----------



## IndigoKoi (Jun 29, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## pomegranate (Nov 1, 2004)

hi there, i don't really have the answer to your question, but i wanted to say that i just purchased AMP diapers for my baby due in november. the AMP diapers are made in the city i live in (winnipeg, MB, CAN) and the apple cheeks website says they are made in montreal, QC, CAN.

i haven't yet used mine, but my doula thinks they are awesome







they also seem to have really good reviews on the "diaper pin" website. i noticed some apple cheeks diapers in a boutique here recently, and i was struck by their similarity to the AMP diapers. your post has made me curious about the situation...

sorry that i haven't answered your question







i guess i can tell you how much i like the AMP diapers after november


----------



## bluebutterfly76 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok....the skinny on AMP vs applecheeks.

AMP diapers were designed/created by Annie Marie Padorie in 2003 when she saw a need to improve the quality of cloth diapers on the market. Check out her about us page: http://www.ampdiaperstore.com/pages/Aboutus.php.

The company grew and grew, retailers started to carry the diapers. One retailer in particular...they were one of the very first. They then took the product, made a few tweaks and voila! They had their "own" diaper. Funny thing is, it looks just like the AMP...which came out first. From what I can see, applecheeks made one change and voila they try to take credit for designing the entire product. All they did was move the pocket opening two inches down. My AMP has the pocket conveniently in the front. Out of poop's way. I rinse poop off before putting the diaper in the pail anyway so it does not make no difference to me.

To me all the information out there sounds like the old saying "sounds like a duck, walks like a duck, must be a duck", in other words: "Looks to have copied, probably copied". Do a wee bit more digging, you'll see that all reviews for AMP's date back pre-applecheeks....funny huh?


----------



## KatieCH (Mar 26, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluebutterfly76*
> 
> Ok....the skinny on AMP vs applecheeks.
> 
> ...


That is entirely false. AMP had just a cover. AppleCheeks came out with a 2 size pocket. AMP then came out with the onesize pocket after that. Then AC made a swim diaper and AMP came out with the same materials (which were original to AC) a year later. sounds like a duck, walks like a duck, must be a duck


----------

